# Heart Attack!



## TigerWoman (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm posting this from a TKD thread that so everybody would see:


			
				terryl965 said:
			
		

> Michigan TKD I agree the new set of forms should include power and grace but I bet they are more like the Taegueks which is pretty simple. Sorry I mis quoted on the wrong forms just had a Heart attack a couple days ago still a little dopey I guess for I know you do the palgue patterns. Take care and we will have to see.



My thoughts and prayers are with you, Terry, get well soon!  TW


----------



## dubljay (Feb 27, 2005)

Hope you start feeling better Terry, I hope you enjoy a full and speedy recovery.

 -Josh-


----------



## Paul B (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey Terry,

I hope you feel better soon,my thoughts and prayers are with you. Take care,now.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 27, 2005)

Feel better soon Terry. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 27, 2005)

Get well and get back all kicking with us!!!

 - Ceicei


----------



## kid (Feb 27, 2005)

hope you feel better soon.  Take care.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 27, 2005)

Get better soon. Good luck.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 28, 2005)

Any update?

 - Ceicei


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Feb 28, 2005)

Terry please take care of yourself!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Feb 28, 2005)

Wow.  What's the prognosis?


My thoughts are with you.  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 1, 2005)

Terry, again, don't stop fighting and please keep posting.  We're here for you anytime.  PM me if you need to chat to someone in a hurry, okay?


----------



## The Kai (Mar 1, 2005)

I hope you get better soon


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 1, 2005)

Terry, keep fighting brother! Get well soon, I look forward to your return.

In Terry's honor, I'd like to say God Bless America.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Terry, keep fighting brother! Get well soon, I look forward to your return.
> 
> In Terry's honor, I'd like to say God Bless America.


Thank you all for your concerns I will be alright. Just had heart decarterzation done this am and I'm back home. A lot of sorness and bed rest for a couple of days. the balloons cleared my artiries out and the stint is suppose to help for the time being. When I'm able to get back to the Dojaang I need to lose some wieght which I already knew about!Ha HA!!!. My spelling is terrble today. So forgive me for that. I will keep you updated and keep posting I need more posting nothing to do but read and watch TV and you know TV is no good anymore. God Bless evryone and America
:asian: Your humble chat room friend


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 1, 2005)

Its good to hear you are OK, my friend. :asian: 
Rest easy,

Dan


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 13, 2005)

To everybody, After my first week back in the Dojaang and doing light workout I feel pretty darn good and as far as the wieght loss I have loss atotal of three pounds not great but all things consided I'm pretty pleased with it. Thanks and I'll update next week on the wieght loss.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 13, 2005)

That is terrific news, Terry!  Keep on progressing!  We're all rooting for you.

 - Ceicei


----------



## bignick (Mar 13, 2005)

Once you get back into the swing of things and can start working out more I'm sure the pounds will drop a little faster, glad to hear you're doing all right.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 17, 2005)

End of week two and drop another four pounds and the doctor has given me the ok for about 75% workout. I'm hoping to drop another 8 pounds in the next week. update you later.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Terry!  3-4 pounds is healthy to lose per week.  Any more and you will feel it--as in major energy loss.  Not good for your heart so ask your doc how many pounds per week.  After all it takes 3600 calories per lb.  I'm doing good to work off 6-700 in a cardio workout for an hour.  How many calories is good for you -that you should consume- per day?  Probably 1800-2000 or maybe more.  Ask your doc, as everyone is different.  I just know slow and steady weight loss wins the "race". I'm going on the South Beach diet as of the 1st.  Back to Salmon. ack! TW


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 17, 2005)

get better from heart attacks because those you can't escape but u can escape a fight


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 17, 2005)

3 to 4 pounds wow i cant even take 100 grams off my belly in one month


----------



## Tremble (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Terryl965. Let me know if you want to swap notes.I was recently diagnosed/ambulanced into hospital with heart trouble myself.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 25, 2005)

Wwll another week gone and I'm still here doog news for and not so good to others Just Kidding. This past week i was able to workpout 75% ok I guess only lost 1lbs this week, fell of the wagon had Oreo's with a big glass of milk 3 time BAD TERRY  i know:idunno:. I'll do better next week Promise.artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 25, 2005)

I think I heard on CNN, Dr. Gupta, that he said we should eat 1 cup of carrots a day.  Not quite the same as Oreos but not bad with non-fat dip. Least carrots are crunchy too.  Oreos, how can you stand Oreos?  They are mostly lard and powdered sugar in the middle. That's to put you off of them!  Veggies much better, Yoda says.  Or broccoli, cauliflower and celery! :jedi1: TW


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 26, 2005)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I think I heard on CNN, Dr. Gupta, that he said we should eat 1 cup of carrots a day. Not quite the same as Oreos but not bad with non-fat dip. Least carrots are crunchy too. Oreos, how can you stand Oreos? They are mostly lard and powdered sugar in the middle. That's to put you off of them! Veggies much better, Yoda says. Or broccoli, cauliflower and celery! :jedi1: TW


*in best Homer Simpson voice* Mmmmm, lard & sugar.

Oreo = Vitamin O? Combine with Vitamin C (corona). 

Gee, I wonder why my own arteries are occluding?

Dave


----------

